# Magic errrr Bromley 2/25



## 2knees (Feb 25, 2009)

once again, the jinx of the evils with magic got me.  

anyway, ended up at bromley.   hoping for some nice bumps on havoc and stargazer but found cut up pow instead.  Ended up lapping sunder to avalanche glade all day.  fun, but not magic fun.

quick vid.  this one goes out to HPD.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 25, 2009)

2knees said:


> this one goes out to HPD.



What, did you bust out an old Betamax recorder?  :lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 25, 2009)

Huh? Where's the vid?


----------



## 2knees (Feb 25, 2009)

sorry, its uploading.  vimeo is as slow as youtube these days.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## severine (Feb 25, 2009)

Sweet! Looks like you made up for the Magic bad mojo at Bromley.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 25, 2009)

one thing i wanted to add.  i know i say stuff like this all the time, but i was really impressed with Tim's progress.  he has gotten so much better.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 25, 2009)

Dope Vid

couple of sweet patented 2knees 'what up, whatchu got' finishes to the runs too :lol:


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 25, 2009)

and to avoid the :???:  

When 2knees kills a run, (I've noticed this the one time I've skied with him in person and on the numerous videos on here) he's kind of got the skiing version of this







at the end of his runs.  There's still a couple of bumps left, but the hands/poles drop and he rides out like he's saying, 'Watchu gonna say now'  I just killed it bitch.  :lol:

what up :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Feb 25, 2009)

:lol:

what up.  *BITCH*


----------



## danny p (Feb 26, 2009)

sweet skiing...the little rock huck looks like fun...real good angle of it at the end.  good vid/song selection.  2knees you rip!


----------



## roark (Feb 26, 2009)

What the heck did you do to the red chair 2knees!!! 

Glad you were able to get a decent day in regardless. Let me know when you're going to use that voucher.


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 26, 2009)

roark said:


> What the heck did you do to the red chair 2knees!!!
> 
> Glad you were able to get a decent day in regardless. Let me know when you're going to use that voucher.



The thought of trying to keep up with Pat all day at Magic kind of scared me. So I had to sabotage the red lift. It was the only way to get him to the easier terrain at Bromley were I stood a small chance of keeping up with him.


----------



## powhunter (Feb 26, 2009)

Glad the day got better for ya!!

steveo


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 26, 2009)

great skiing guys !! especially after a less than great start    -- happy it worked out for you


----------



## bvibert (Feb 26, 2009)

Sucks that you got stuck on the red chair Pat, but it looks like you guys made the best of it.  Nice work on the vid!


----------



## Greg (Feb 26, 2009)

2knees said:


>



Great vid. Nice skiing guys.



deadheadskier said:


> and to avoid the :???:
> 
> When 2knees kills a run, (I've noticed this the one time I've skied with him in person and on the numerous videos on here) he's kind of got the skiing version of this
> 
> ...



I know what you're saying, but this is defintiely a booze induced post. Come on now. Admit it! :lol: Funny though.


----------



## roark (Feb 26, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> The thought of trying to keep up with Pat all day at Magic kind of scared me. So I had to sabotage the red lift. It was the only way to get him to the easier terrain at Bromley were I stood a small chance of keeping up with him.


So it's your knees I have to break, huh? ;-)


----------



## lerops (Feb 26, 2009)

Nice video. Saturday was the bump day at Bromley.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 26, 2009)

nice work boys.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 26, 2009)

lerops said:


> Nice video. Saturday was the bump day at Bromley.




i was really surprised havoc, pabst and stargazer didnt have primo bumps on them after all the snow they've gotten.  There was some leftover/cutup pow on them but no bumps.  were they all pimpled up on saturday?  I'm thinking maybe they mowed them down before sundays storm and are gonna let them bump up again.


anyway, the story of my skiing career. 

YOU SHOULDA BEEN HERE YESTERDAY


----------



## Greg (Feb 26, 2009)

2knees said:


> anyway, the story of my skiing career.
> 
> YOU SHOULDA BEEN HERE YESTERDAY



:lol: I'm with ya brotha. One of these days, epicness will work out for me...


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 26, 2009)

2knees said:


> i was really surprised havoc, pabst and stargazer didnt have primo bumps on them after all the snow they've gotten.  There was some leftover/cutup pow on them but no bumps.  were they all pimpled up on saturday?  I'm thinking maybe they mowed them down before sundays storm and are gonna let them bump up again.
> 
> 
> anyway, the story of my skiing career.
> ...





Greg said:


> :lol: I'm with ya brotha. One of these days, epicness will work out for me...



I have a different problem.  Things are looking epic only to arrive and find a layer of breakable crust...


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 26, 2009)

2knees said:


> once again, the jinx of the evils with magic got me.
> 
> anyway, ended up at bromley.   hoping for some nice bumps on havoc and stargazer but found cut up pow instead.  Ended up lapping sunder to avalanche glade all day.  fun, but not magic fun.
> 
> quick vid.  this one goes out to HPD.



Yup- 'twas me. I was jealous that I couldn't get the day off so I used my evil juju vibes to sabatoge your good times, mahahahahahahaha!

Srsly tho, glad it ended up working out for you dudes. I was worried the day was ruined for you both for a while. Pat, we will ski together before the end of the season! If not, there's always happy hour, lol...


----------



## 2knees (Feb 26, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> Yup- 'twas me. I was jealous that I couldn't get the day off so I used my evil juju vibes to sabatoge your good times, mahahahahahahaha!
> 
> Srsly tho, glad it ended up working out for you dudes. I was worried the day was ruined for you both for a while. Pat, we will ski together before the end of the season! If not, there's always happy hour, lol...



yeah, where the hell you been?  i havent seen you since i stumbled out of the pigs eye pub back in september.


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 26, 2009)

2knees said:


> yeah, where the hell you been?  i havent seen you since i stumbled out of the pigs eye pub back in september.



That's the tricky part. You stumbled out...I just never left 

Srsly, tho... this winter's been a wash. First I couldn't ski before lasik...then I had lasik...then I had to study for a monster exam...now? Shit...I'm just all outta excuses :lol: Hoping to be around more for the rest of the ski season though.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 27, 2009)

Marge, you gotta enter the Bump or Bust comp this year.


----------



## powbmps (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice skiing guys! 

Sucks about Magic though.


----------



## braciole (Mar 5, 2009)

Any reports from Magic this week ?  Anyone up there ?


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Mar 5, 2009)

2knees said:


> quick vid.  this one goes out to HPD.



I just opened this thread, thanks 2knees, that was very thoughtful of you. I wish more C.L.I.T.S. would dedicate videos to me. If it wasn’t for my exhaustive research and reporting no one would even know what C.L.I.T.S. where and you guys wouldn’t enjoy the internet fame you now have. So you’d think a little C.L.I.T.S. love would come my way, but no, nothing but abuse and sarcasm.

Bunch of ingrates.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 5, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> I just opened this thread, thanks 2knees, that was very thoughtful of you. I wish more C.L.I.T.S. would dedicate videos to me. If it wasn’t for my exhaustive research and reporting no one would even know what C.L.I.T.S. where and you guys wouldn’t enjoy the internet fame you now have. So you’d think a little C.L.I.T.S. love would come my way, but no, nothing but abuse and sarcasm.
> 
> Bunch of ingrates.



***Ball Busting Alert - Winky Icons to Follow***

You are falling off on your research HPD.  ;-)  The new trend amongst the CLITS is buying powder skis and AT bindings.  You may want to update your definition or modify your acronym.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 5, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> I just opened this thread, thanks 2knees, that was very thoughtful of you. I wish more C.L.I.T.S. would dedicate videos to me. If it wasn’t for my exhaustive research and reporting no one would even know what C.L.I.T.S. where and you guys wouldn’t enjoy the internet fame you now have. So you’d think a little C.L.I.T.S. love would come my way, but no, nothing but abuse and sarcasm.
> 
> Bunch of ingrates.



come on man, you bust balls, i bust balls, we all bust balls!!!


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Mar 5, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> ***Ball Busting Alert - Winky Icons to Follow***
> 
> You are falling off on your research HPD.  ;-)  The new trend amongst the CLITS is buying powder skis and AT bindings.  You may want to update your definition or modify your acronym.



Like who? 

CLITS don’t do differentiated activities. It’s all about focusing on one aspect of one sport, one season at a time.  Also recording every single moment of it for future generations of CLITS.

You talkin crazy talk Grassi. 
Keep it real


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Mar 5, 2009)

2knees said:


> come on man, you bust balls, i bust balls, we all bust balls!!!



What ru talking about. I was thanking you for your thoughtfullness.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 5, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Like who?
> 
> CLITS don’t do differentiated activities. It’s all about focusing on one aspect of one sport, one season at a time.  Also recording every single moment of it for future generations of CLITS.
> 
> ...



Here is a picture of my new rig...  Maybe I'm just bucking the trend?  But I know mondeo hooked up an AT rig and gmcunni just grabbed some Afterburners.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 5, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> What ru talking about. I was thanking you for your thoughtfullness.


----------



## Greg (Mar 5, 2009)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Also recording every single moment of it for future generations of CLITS.



Just you wait. We're just getting started with the Gunny vids.

Sundown Rules. Whiteface Drools.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Mar 5, 2009)

Greg said:


> Sundown Rules. Whiteface Drools.


----------



## SkiDork (Mar 5, 2009)

Magic has something going on this weekend - some extreme comp thing.... For more info I would PM laseranimal on TGR or KZone...


----------



## 2knees (Mar 5, 2009)

its the black magic extreme challenge.  usually held on redline but i've read its being moved to blackline due to snowconditions on redline.


----------



## powbmps (Mar 5, 2009)

You should be good to go after that sneak preview a couple weeks ago .



2knees said:


> its the black magic extreme challenge.  usually held on redline but i've read its being moved to blackline due to snowconditions on redline.


----------

